# Mixing Desk Console



## DavidE (4 May 2007)

Hi there,

I'm currently working through ideas for a mixing desk console. I've attached a very rough concept sketch to the post. This doesn't show the detail of a lid or a cupboard around the rack under the desk on the right (both would be locakable/with a combined lock/hidden bolt).







I was wondering if anyone had built anything similar? I'm looking for ideas on the lid/how to hinge it etc. My quandary is how to make the lid so that when it is open it doesn't spoil the look of the unit. The desk will be made in Pitch Pine and will be panelled construction. I know a tambour is one way of doing it, however, for various reasons I would prefer not to go up this route.

Thanks, best regards
David

Edit: I've been thinking more about this and maybe could be talked into a Tambour if a hinged lid becomes problematic.


----------



## DomValente (6 May 2007)

Perhaps it's just me, but find it strange that nobody has come up with an answer.
Or am I not the only one who doesn't know what a mixing console is ?

Dom


----------



## DavidE (6 May 2007)

Hi Dom,

Thanks for your reply - sorry for the ambiguity.

A mixing desk console is used to house all the sound equipment for a venue. In the drawing I've shown the grey box on the floor would be all the amps and stuff. On the top is the actual audio mixer for all the sound sources. I've also shown a laptop as they are invariably there these days.

Here one you can buy:






Another reason I suspect people haven't replied is it's a tricky question I've been puzzling over the lid for many weeks now. I'd like to avoid the tambour to keep things simple, however, I'm coming to the conclusion it is the best way?

This one is for a church sound system and will be made from recycled pew. I'd like it to look good with both the lid secured and open.

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, David


----------



## Nick W (6 May 2007)

As you seem to have drawn the back quite thick, why not make a pocket door that drops into it?


----------



## DavidE (6 May 2007)

Hi Nick,

Thanks for your reply. Your suggestion is an interesting concept and I didn't realise they were called pocket doors.

I've done a very rough sketch of what I think you mean. So lid would be hinged and attached to a block (shown as the square section) the square section would be mounted on slides and restrained so it didn't pull out of the top. I guess I could even add a gas strut to make it go smoothly.






I did think of something like this a while ago. There were two things that I though at the time made it unworkable...

Hardware - (knowing the name now I see there is more around - any good supplies anyone can recommend?)

Guiding - as the lid goes down the piece the hinges are on can slide nicely - what stops the lid getting marked as it goes down? The best thing I could think of is rollers? (and how do they fit round the hinge support beam (rebates in the beam for the rollers?))? Are there any better methods?

Thanks, David


----------



## dovetail2007 (6 May 2007)

Similar to the theme of pocket doors, I have an idea which may be "do'able"
Assuming you want the whole desk to be covered when not in use, would it not be possible to make a ply top, which can be tilted up from the closed angle to 90*, and effectively drop into a slot in the back?
The lid should be one piece, with the back of the unit being constructed from two layers of your chosen material with spacers at the end which are the thickness of the lid + a little extra.
Not sure if you can get hinges which do this (slide up and down, then at full extent, pivot) - If you can, I'd like to know where 

Hope this helps and if you'd like me to go into further details, give me a shout 

Sam

Edit: Looks like you beat me to it


----------



## DavidE (6 May 2007)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for your message. We must have been typing together there!  

I'd be interested to hear now if what we've described is what NickW was talking about - or if his suggestion is subtly different.

Cheers
David


----------



## dovetail2007 (6 May 2007)

From some wikipedia searching, I think that Pocket Doors (or what w/pedia call Pocket Doors) are the type which often divide one room into two, but the "partition" can be pushed to one side to open the room into one; leaving the pieces at 90* to the direction in which they are normally in. This causes the least disturbance. Can't see how this would be fitted into your deck, but I'm sure Nick has thought of a way - I await his response 

Sam


----------



## DomValente (7 May 2007)

Perhaps these

http://www.hafele.co.uk/Hafele35a1/Temp ... ht+1100+mm

These are from Hafele but if you don't have an account try isaac Lord.

Or perhaps a double hinged lid , something like a piano keys lid.

Dom


----------



## Nick W (7 May 2007)

I think you've (all) got the idea. :wink:


----------



## DavidE (7 May 2007)

Thanks for all the input, I'm going to sketch some ideas out and report back.

Cheers
David


----------

